# Suche Spiele, die ich nur mit der maus bedienen muss, evtl 2 Tasten auf der Tastatur (Total kaputter Ringfinger)



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche seit langem Spiele die Spaß machen, bei denen ich die Linke hand, bzw. den Ringfinger und den kleinen Finger nicht verwenden muss, weil die beim Fußball kaputt gegangen sind.
Ich schreibe auch nie 10 Finger sondern immer 4-6....
Deshalb brauch ich was was Fun macht, oder meinen Kopf anstrengt und was Gelenkschonend ist (auch Fifa will ich nicht mehr spielen, weil das meineDaumen zerstört )
Ob Rennspiel, Strategie, Ego oder sonstwas ist mir egal, Hauptsache ich muss nicht so oft meine linke hand benutzen!
Gruß Gazelle

Online wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Resax (29. Juli 2011)

hmm 
du könntest sc2 spielen, aber ich schätze dass du ohne die linke hand relativ schlecht im multiplayer bist, da dort die schnelltasten das a und o sind


----------



## HAWX (29. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mir mal Games wie Plants VS Zombies oder Peggle angucken.
Lass dich nicht von dem äusseren Eindruck täuschen, die Spiele haben nicht umsonst einige 90er Bewertungen abgeräumt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich könnte da Total War: Shogun 2 empfehlen!
Das geht ziemlich gut mit nur einer Hand!


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> hmm
> du könntest sc2 spielen, aber ich schätze dass du ohne die linke hand relativ schlecht im multiplayer bist, da dort die schnelltasten das a und o sind


 
Naja 3 Finger kann ich ja noch benutzen 

@HAWX: PvZ hab ich schon durch und durch und durch, lw ....also Peggle sieht, hmmmm, gewöhnungsbedürftig aus 
@hans: Shogun, meinst du?

Wie ist Anno? brauch ich da Tasta?


----------



## HAWX (29. Juli 2011)

Peggle ist nicht ganz so gut wie PvZ hat aber auch in gewisser Weise den Suchtfaktor. Ansonsten kann ich noch Dawn of War 2 oder Dirt 2 empfehlen.
Nein Bei Anno wird die Tastatur kaum/nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> hmm
> du könntest sc2 spielen, aber ich schätze dass du ohne die linke hand relativ schlecht im multiplayer bist, da dort die schnelltasten das a und o sind


 
Bist du behindert -nicht böse gemeint-?   
Wie will ich da denn bitte iwas ausrichten?
Schonmal das hier gekuckt: Boxer Starcraft keyboard View???


----------



## prost (29. Juli 2011)

Shogun 2 kann man wirklich empfehlen, und das geht problemlos ohne groß die Tasta zu benutzen...
Starcraft 2 braucht man im MP wirklich mehr Finger, dein Video is aber noch harmlos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roek7iHyCGc
Zumindest Kampagne geht aber auch mit 2 bis 3 Fingern und macht auch Spass


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

prost schrieb:


> Shogun 2 kann man wirklich empfehlen, und das geht problemlos ohne groß die Tasta zu benutzen...
> Starcraft 2 braucht man im MP wirklich mehr Finger, dein Video is aber noch harmlos: ‪Lee Yun-Yeol(NaDa) plays StarCraft #1‬‏ - YouTube
> Zumindest Kampagne geht aber auch mit 2 bis 3 Fingern und macht auch Spass


 
Der Typ ist ja voll gestört


----------



## Resax (29. Juli 2011)

ich hab doch gesagt, dass es im mp ein bisschen doof ist 
aber singleplayer funktioniert gut ohne tastatur


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (29. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Deshalb brauch ich was was Fun macht, oder meinen Kopf anstrengt und was Gelenkschonend ist



Und wenn du einfach ins Bett gehst, dir eine Taschenlampe mitnimmst, *flutschi flutschi flutschi*, wäre dat denn nix für dich?


----------



## Leopardgecko (29. Juli 2011)

Auf der DVD der PCGH 07/2011 war Titan Quest drauf.
Das läßt sich komplett per Maus bedienen.


----------



## Gazelle (30. Juli 2011)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Auf der DVD der PCGH 07/2011 war Titan Quest drauf.
> Das läßt sich komplett per Maus bedienen.


 
Das habe ich ausgerechnet nur als Magazin 



Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Und wenn du einfach ins Bett gehst, dir eine Taschenlampe mitnimmst, *flutschi flutschi flutschi*, wäre dat denn nix für dich?


Was bistn du für ein ******** ****** bitte?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2011)

Empfehlungen
Peggle
peggle nights
Zuma revenge
Torchlight, ich glaub diesen monat noch auf der Computerbild gratis drauf julie 2011
RTS spiele wie 
C&C von tiberium konflict bis red alert3 der aufstand c&c 4 ist müll wenn man nicht beinhard Fan ist wie ich.
Warzone 2100 freeware
Vielleicht trine, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## DarthLAX (1. August 2011)

hm...

gute frage, aber starcraft ist ne gute empfehlung und wenn du jetzt net gerade wirklich multiplayer "suchten" willst, dann kommst du mit der maus allein aus (spiele auch so....finde des was diese multiplayer-strategie-typis machen auch KRANK...sorry, aber wofür brauch ich 1000000-hotkeys...)

aber mal ne andere frage (falls die gestattet ist):

wie haste es beim fußball geschafft das deine hand so nen haufen abgekriegt hat? (stelle mir des schlimm vor....noch dazu, wenn es in nem sport passiert, indem eigentlich mit den füßen gespielt wird.....ich meine es ist was anderes, wenn es beim kampfsport oder bei fechten oder so passiert (also was wo man damit rechnen muss)....???)

mfg LAX
ps: wie sieht es mit dem daumen von der lädierten hand aus? - falls der ok ist, kauf dir doch nen controller für den PC - dann kannste auch nette sachen wie Assassin's Creed, Splinter Cell oder Prince of Persia spielen


----------



## Gazelle (10. August 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Empfehlungen
> Peggle
> peggle nights
> Zuma revenge
> ...


 

Hey Danke C&C werd ich mal ausprobieren, finde Starcraft im Multiplayer zu gestört, das macht keinen Spaß mehr, da bist du selbst die Maschine die zu funktionieren hat 


@Darth Lax: Ich stand bis zur D1 im Tor ...beantwortet das deine Frage? 
Und in einem Spiel bin ich nach nem Zweikampf saublöd aufs linke Handgelenk gefallen, das konnte ich sehr lange nicht bewegen, also Liegestütze usw. war mehr als ein Jahr nicht möglich.....ich war damals auch leider nicht beim Arzt, wär wohl besser gewesen, wahrscheinlich war es nämlich angebrochen, ach egal, ich will euch nicht mit meinem Zeug vollschwatzen   

Nur so viel, es knackt bei jeder Liegstütze unheimlichst


----------



## Oggtr (10. August 2011)

Es gibt noch das sau alte Spiel Cold Zero, den gabs mal bei der Computer Bild Spiele im Jahre 2004 oder so  
Ist ganz cool habs auch paar mal durch gezockt gehabt


----------



## ACDSee (10. August 2011)

Fußballmanagerspiele.


----------



## Chopper (10. August 2011)

Line Rider! Suchtfaktor ^100


----------



## debalz (10. August 2011)

Defende Grid - the Awakening


----------



## Gazelle (10. August 2011)

Geil Defende hab ich schonmal bei PCGH gehört und vergessen, bester Vorschlag bisher


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

Trackmania würde ich mal empfehlen


----------



## Darkknightrippper (12. August 2011)

Mir fällt da noch Sacred ein. Vom System her ist es so ähnlich wie Diablo 2 und Titan Quest.


----------



## Godaishu (1. September 2011)

Das mag vielleicht unpassend klingen, aber versuch doch mal Minecraft. Klar das basteln ist nicht jedermans Sache, aber du brauchst trotz WASD Steuerung eigentlich nicht deine gesamte Hand wenn du es ruhig angehen lässt. Wenn du auf Peaceful spielst, oder auf Servern bei denen die Gegner nur selten an sind (zB. der Minecraft.de Server) dann kannst du auch ohne Stress Klötzchen bauen 

Ansonsten grab doch mal die alten Lucas Arts Adventures aus. Monkey Island etc.


----------



## Sieben (3. September 2011)

Hallo!

Hab mir als Torwart vor 2 Jahren das linke Handgelenk gebrochen (Im Fall aufgestützt, Arm gedreht für Richtungswechsel und hochgedrückt -> knirsch). Hab mir von nem Teamkollegen Fußball Manager 10 ausgeliehen und spiele es heute noch gerne.
Ansonsten kann man Fifa Online m.M. komplett mit Maus spielen. Point n Klick Adventueres oder auch (manche MP-)Rollenspiele (Drakensang oder Neverwinternights) sollten auch gehen.

Was ist denn überhaupt dein Geschmack, was Spiele angeht?

Gruß

PS: Bei Fußballverletzungen immer gleich zum Arzt gehen. Den Bruch habe ich auch nicht gemerkt (dafür gesehen; sah aus wie die Flasche aus der WC-Enten-Werbung ). Die schlimmsten Verletzungen sind die, die man für nichtig erklärt, weil sie nicht wehtun.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. September 2011)

Ich hab ende märz mal seit langer zeit mal wieder fußball gespielt und mir als torwart natürlich auCh die hand gebrochen.
Bzw das kahnbein.
War auch 4 wochen noch arbeiten und dann erst zum arzt, gleich op und 7 wochen ne schiene ran.
Könnte bei dir auch das kahnbein sein, würde da aber wirklich einfach mal zum arzt gehen, da kann man bestimmt noc was dran machen


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. September 2011)

Civilization V funktioniert prima mit einer Hand und sogar nur einem Finger, denn du hast für alles mögliche Buttons auf deinem HUD 

Schnell braucht man bei Rundenstrategie bekanntermaßen auch nicht zu sein (Vorsicht: Multiplayer hat simultane Rundenstrategie!)


----------



## ziggi1 (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!
Ich grab mal den alten Thread wieder hervor. Meine Linke Hand ist außer Gefecht

Könnt ihr mir welch neuere Spiele empfehlen die nur mit der Maus bedienbar sind? 
Hab die Gameswelt seit 3-4 Jahren komplett aus den Augen verloren

EDIT:

Meine Grafikkarte hat auch schon einige Jahre......
GTX 670


----------



## Aveonik (2. Oktober 2017)

Also das meiste in dem Threadgenannte passt eigentlich auch ziemlich gut zu deiner Graka. ^^ Durchaus halt auch die neueren Versionen der genannten Spiele, also zusätzlich zu TW:Shogun2 auch Rome2 wenn das setting mehr liegt z.b.  
die Anno sind auch immer zu empfehlen. in dem Grakafall vermutlich die Richtung Anno1404 oder 2070. 
Civilization ebenfalls gut einhändig spielbar


----------



## ziggi1 (2. Oktober 2017)

Danke mal für deine Tipp´s.

Wie sieht es generell mit Gratis Download aus im Bereich von Strategiespiele.
Sind diese gratis Spiele mit Werbung zugemüllt?

Und hat wer vielleicht einen guten Link wo ich sowas herbekomme?


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2017)

Schon mal überlegt Dir Games zu besorgen die man mit dem Pad spielen kann?
Daumen und Zeigefinger links benutzen. Rest nicht.

Oder Du steigst auf Flugis um (Elite Dangerous) mit Joystick für Rechts und Throttle für Links (kann man ja mit dem Ballen bedienen^^).

Edit: Ups ... auf die Leiche geantwortet


Divinity: Original Sin 2


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2017)

Simcity 4
Empire Earth (AoC)
Siedler 4
Age of Empires 2
Sollten alle nur mit der Maus spielbar sein und gibts für ein paar Euro.


----------



## ziggi1 (2. Oktober 2017)

Okay danke, hab mich bei Steam angemeldet u. Spiel mich ein wenig mit Age of Conquest 4 herum


----------



## Gimmick (3. Oktober 2017)

Original Sin 2

WASD benutzt man nur um die Kamera zu verschieben, da reicht auch ein Finger ^^.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Oktober 2017)

ziggi1 schrieb:


> Danke mal für deine Tipp´s.
> 
> Wie sieht es generell mit Gratis Download aus im Bereich von Strategiespiele.
> Sind diese gratis Spiele mit Werbung zugemüllt?
> ...



Guckst du hier in meinem Sammelthread: [Sammelthread] Kostenlose Spiele Reloaded

Werbung habe ich eher selten gesehen in jenen Spielen - sind ja auch keine Handyspiele :p


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. Oktober 2017)

one finger death punch 
hexcells reihe
randals monday !!

sonstige point and click advantures


----------

